# Holograms and swirl removal??



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Evening chaps,

Iv been asked to try and remove some holograms and swirls from a mates 2003 range rover vogue. I will be using a DA and have meguiars 205 and 105 and blue and yellow 3M pads, will this be suitable?

Also any tips people have or experiance with range rover paint?

Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not a huge fan of 3m on a da. They are too soft IMO and distort too much making for awkward machining. Hex logic and lake country constant pressure for the win :thumb:
The polishes are spot on though. Most of the range rovers I have done have been a joy to machine, the large flat panels make a refreshing change, and the paint seems to be soft to medium and not sticky


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Not a huge fan of 3m on a da. They are too soft IMO and distort too much making for awkward machining. Hex logic and lake country constant pressure for the win :thumb:
> The polishes are spot on though. Most of the range rovers I have done have been a joy to machine, the large flat panels make a refreshing change, and the paint seems to be soft to medium and not sticky


Thank you for the reply, ill take on your advice.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

What colour hex logic pads would you recommend? Looking at them it seems green or orange may do the job as the swirls are not too bad


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Rob
are you prepared for a long day,,rr = a long day

best bit is to relax and take your time you can acheive great results with a da,chem guys hex logic pads are good

i use my rotary 99% of time and da for glazing etc,heres a link to swirls and holograms on a black bmw ive just done

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=274206

if im free etc when you start it i dont mind nipping over,for a natter etc


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> Rob
> are you prepared for a long day,,rr = a long day
> 
> best bit is to relax and take your time you can acheive great results with a da,chem guys hex logic pads are good
> ...


Im preparing myself for a jolly long day. Im building myself up to buy a rotary as don't have one yet.

I may purchase some hex logic pads, theres a variety of them so will have a good read up about them.

Thanks for the link ill have a good look.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Im preparing myself for a jolly long day. Im building myself up to buy a rotary as don't have one yet.
> 
> I may purchase some hex logic pads, theres a variety of them so will have a good read up about them.
> 
> Thanks for the link ill have a good look.


What did you buy? Let me know how you get on? :thumb: I'm after some hex pads but don't know which to buy for 105, 205 glazes and sealants do I but them all :wall:


----------

